# basement Leak in walls



## amber408 (Jul 11, 2009)

We have leaks in the walls of our basement when it rains. How would we repair this so no water comes in when it rains?


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 11, 2009)

The best way to stop it is to seal it from the outside and provide the proper drainage for the water along the footings. This is assuming you've done the basic things like clean your gutters, provide downspouts that take the water away from the structure and slope the ground away from the structure.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 12, 2009)

CraigFl is right. Priority one is move the water away from the walls. Clean gutters, downspouts that carry the water at least six feet from the foundation, change the slope of the ground near the house anywhere that puddles form.

Tell us what your basement walls are made from....


----------



## CyFree (Jul 13, 2009)

Alternatively, you can have a new drain tile installed inside your basement, along the the perimeter of your basement walls. 
It works just like the external drain tiles, collecting the water and diverting it to a sump pump. With the advantage that they can be installed without digging out the foundations, just by jack hammering a few inches of the concrete slab.

Internal drains are also serviceable throughout the years, unlike external drain tiles that can only be serviced by digging them out, which is why good companies offer lifetime transferable warranty on them, and usually install for half of the price of conventional systems.

This kind of system have been used effectively for over 20 years as an alternative to exterior waterproofing methods.


----------

